# Life really stinks !!!



## karmouth (Dec 1, 2008)

Due to financial conditions I am going to have to sell or give away my goats . I love them dearly and they bring so much joy ( along with frustration at time ) . Life stinks now with all the crap going on , I really cant imagine my life with out my goats . So if anyone is in Fl And wants some really great goats , you can find a deal at my place .


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh no I am so sorry! :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry that you are going through hard times. I wish you the best :hug:


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Just know that you aren't the only one going through it. Times are tough for a lot of people including my family. I wish you lived closer :hug:


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

I am so sorry, that must be breaking your heart!

Is there anyway you could keep a couple, they are cheaper than therapy, which is what I'd need if I had to give up my goats.  

I wish I could help, but alas you are several states away.

Denise


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I am soooo sorry! We are also very close to that point and it would absolutely be heart wrenching to lose my goats. I hope you find great homes for all your goats so that you can at least find some comfort in knowing they are in good hands.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry! I pray that things get better for you in the future. ray: :hug:


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

So sorry hope things get better for you soon. Shelly


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I too am sorry to hear that. I will ray: pray that things get better for you. :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh gosh, I am so sorry. :hug: It must have been such a hard decision to make and hopefully you can find your goaties a wonderful home.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

That is really sad -- I'm so sorry!
:hug:


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

I am so sorry that you have to give up your goats. I hope that you find loving homes for all of them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am very sorry and sympathize with you.... :hug:


----------



## DopeyOpie (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh no, how sad. I'm so sorry  :hug:


----------

